# الحقيقة وراء بث قناة اغابى وctv والملكوت على النايل سات او كما يدعون



## غالى صبحى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد 
هذا ما قراتة مؤخرا عن بث القنوات المسيحية على النايل سات بالرغم من انة توجد اكثر من حوالى 30 قناة اسلامية وسنية وشيوعية على نفس القمر لكن زى ما بيقولو كدة ( الكعكة فى ايد اليتيم عجبة)
واتوقع فى القريب بث اغلب القنوات المسيحية على النيل سات مثل قناة المعجزة وقناة سات 7 ونور سات وقناة الشفا وقناة الحياة ايضا على النيل سات وعلى نفس التردد 11355 ولو انى ارى ان بث كل القنوات المسيحية على تردد واحد مشكلة خطيرة الا وهو اننا من الممكن ان نفقد التردد فى اى لحظة 
وجاء هذا البث بنعمة ربنا عندما طلب الازهر ببث قناة له على النيل سات مما دعى الى ظهور قناة الحياة على النايل سات وبعدها تم غلقها وبث اغلب القنوات المسيحية 
واليكم ما قراتة 

تسود الأوساط الإعلامية والسياسية في مصر حالة من الترقب الحَذِر، مع بدء البث التجريبي لقناتي 'أغابي' و'سي تي في' التابعتين للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، على القمر الاصطناعي المصري 'نايل سات'، وتردّد أنباء عن قرب بث قنوات أخرى تتبع مؤسسات قبطية مختلفة، في مقابل قناة 'أزهري' الإسلامية التي تبثها مجموعة من دعاة الأزهر، على رأسهم الشيخ خالد الجندي، إذ يُخشى من أن تؤدي هذه القنوات الى أزمات طائفية في مجتمع يضربه الاحتقان الطائفي.

وما يثير الترقب هو طريقة خروج القناتين القبطيتين، وتردد أنباء عن احتمال وصولهما إلى سبع قنوات خلال شهرين، بعد بث قناة 'نورسات' من لبنان (كاثوليك وأرثوذكس)، وقناتي 'سات 7' و'معجزة' اللتين تتبعان الكنيسة الإنجيلية، بجانب قناة 'ملكوت' و'الحياة سات'. وشجع إعلان الشيخ الجندي حصوله على موافقة ببث قناته 'أزهري' على 'نايل سات'، الكنيسة القبطية برئاسة البابا شنودة بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، على الضغط السياسي على الحكومة المصرية للسماح ببث قناتي 'أغابي' و'سي تي في' اللتين تبثان على القمر الاصطناعي 'هوت بيرد'، بعد سنوات من إصرار الحكومة المصرية على منع هذه القنوات من البث على 'نايل سات'.

ووافقت الشركة المصرية للأقمار الاصطناعية المالكة لـ'نايل سات' على السماح ببث قناتي الكنيسة، وبدأ البث التجريبي قبل أسبوعين، لكن تسرع الكنيسة في إعلانها حصولها على موافقة نهائية ببث القناتين أثار لغطاً كبيراً خاصة بعد أن شجّع الأمر القائمين على قناة 'الحياة سات' القبطية التي تبث عدة برامج للقمص زكريا بطرس يهاجم فيها الإسلام، على اختراق 'نايل سات'، إذ تبث القناة على القمر الاصطناعي 'إنتل سات' القريب من 'نايل سات'، وهو ما أثار غضب بعض المحامين المصريين الذين تقدموا ببلاغ للنائب العام، ضد الشركة المصرية، لسماحها ببث القناة، لكن السلطات تداركت هذا التداخل بعد يومين، وحجبت القناة. وكشف مصدر مطلع في الشركة المصرية للأقمار الاصطناعية لـ'الجريدة'، عن أن تسرع الكنيسة في إعلانها حصولها على الموافقة النهائية لبث قنواتها، وتشجيع إدارة قناة 'الحياة' على اختراق 'نايل سات'، وكثرة الطلبات القبطية للحصول على موافقات بالبث، جعل إدارة الشركة تتريث في إصدار الموافقة النهائية على بث هذه القنوات.

وأوضح المصدر: 'لولا بعض التدخلات السياسية لألغت إدارة الشركة موافقتها المبدئية مع الكنيسة'. وقال رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة المصرية للأقمار الاصطناعية أمين بسيوني، إن الشركة غير مسؤولة عن تصريحات الكنيسة بالحصول على موافقة نهائية ببث القناتين، رغم أن هناك موافقة مبدئية والبث مازال تجريبيا، موضحا أن إدارة الشركة مازالت تدرس الأمر.

وذكر بسيوني أن 'إدارة الشركة تعطي حيزا فضائيا فقط، ولا تتدخل في مضمون القنوات، والموافقة على بث قناتي الكنيسة لم يكن من باب المساواة بقناة 'أزهري'، لكنه كان أمرا طبيعيا فالكنيسة لم تتقدم بطلب بث أي قناة من قبل'.

وقال القمص مرقص عزيز كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة في القاهرة، إن الأقباط لم يتجادلوا حول رفض السلطات المصرية، بث قناة قبطية على 'نايل سات' لأن الأزهر لم يكن له قناة، أما مع بث قناة 'أزهري' فلابد من المساواة وعدم التمييز.

وتساءل عزيز: 'ما الذي يُغضب المسلمين عند بث قنوات قبطية، وهناك عشرات القنوات الإسلامية السنية على نايل سات، وأيضا عشرات القنوات الشيعية؟ ولماذا تحاسبوننا على جريمة لم نقترفها بعد؟ تخشون أن تبث قنواتنا الفتنة الطائفية قبل أن نصدر وتروا ما سنقدمه؟'.​منقول


----------



## سيف الدين قطز (14 سبتمبر 2009)

احنا مش زعلانين فى حاجه لو كانت قنوات بتشرح الدين المسيحى مافيش مشكله فى ده المشكله فى ان القنوات دى بتسئ جدا للرسول والقرآن والاسلام  وخصوصا قناه الحياه عشان كده هو ده اللى بيسبب الفتن الطائفيه .

تقبل تحياتى


----------

